

Ask HN: Your goals for 2011 - niico

What are your goals before the end of the world (?)
======
ksowocki
While I think new years resolutions are somewhat cliche, I do think there is
some value in evaluating your life trends periodically and finding places
you've been over and/or under investing. The holidays are a time when a lot of
folks do that.

My shortlist:

\- Focus better. Become more efficient and either automate or delegate tasks
that do not have the ROI on my time.

\- Make better use of my personal time. I'd love to learn the guitar.
Volunteer more. Learn to meditate.

\- Stay in shape and make better food decisions. Of course this is a common
one for many people.

\- Spend more time with family.

How about you, OP?

------
jmulder
Continue to be a part of a great team building a great product.

It's cheesy, sure, but it's very important to me. I love my job and see a
great future for the company I work at. However, I can only continue
committing 100% if I work with great people doing great things.

As such, my goals for 2011 will be encouraging an even better ambiance within
our company, encouraging creativity and encouraging to constantly improve.

PS. Another personal goal is to build a foundation for the future for the
cricket team I play in (2nds at VRA Cricket, Amsterdam). We won the league
last year, but failed to promote in the play-offs.

------
kingofspain
I'll actually get my (short) film finished 2011 and hopefully in time to take
it to Cannes where I'll eat _so many_ hors d'oeuvres. More film nonsense but
that's not too relevant for HN!

I'm also planning on building a few side projects this year and using them to
learn python & node which I hope will help me smash the £20k barrier :) I also
have an iPhone game idea that I will try and bash out (have held o to this
idea since I had my Amiga and its time has come again).

And a holiday. I haven't a real, proper, more-than-2-days holiday in a decade.
That _will_ be happening!

------
iworkforthem
My main goal will be to Get AT LEAST ONE PAYING CUSTOMERS FOR ALL MY APPS.
Secondary goals include;

\- Complete my courses and pass all its exams.

\- Learn Ruby on Rails and build 3 more apps with it.

~~~
noahc
It might make more sense to try and get more paying users for a small amount
of apps, than more apps for a small amount of users.

~~~
iworkforthem
@noachc. Ya, that's true. Right now, I only have 2 apps existing, hope to
increase the portfolio to 5 apps.

------
zck
Get minesweeper.el into Emacs. Whether or not that occurs, start contributing
to Emacs.

Given that minesweeper.el is winding down (I'm just working on mature
optimization at this point), come up with one decent-sized useful project to
hack on. Of course, I've said before that I thought it was almost done.

Learn Haskell and Forth. At least, become somewhat fluent.

Keep coding Lisp every day. My streak continues since July; let's see how long
this can go for. How will learning new languages interact with this? I'm not
really sure.

------
noodle
> While I think new years resolutions are somewhat cliche,

same. having said that, i only have to primary (read: realistic) ones:

\- launch the paid version(s) of my pet project and start spending actual
money to acquire users.

\- design a better workout/diet program, one that actually has the ability to
degrade gracefully depending on my schedule and travel, and stick to it.

------
dazzla
My goal is to continue the 23% average monthly revenue growth in 2011 that I
had in 2010. Then my side project revenue should match what I earn at my day
job.

------
mathgladiator
Launch a product every month.

And, if I'm lucky, figure out how to support each one.

------
Mz
_What are your goals before the end of the world (?)_

If I thought the world were actually ending, I would have completely different
goals than I actually have (and they would sound rather Bacchanalian).

